# Non spicy rib rub



## joe cossack (May 31, 2017)

Turned 37 - They call it "Intolerance to spicy foods".  I love the look of a Texas Rub -   Can I make a rub for my ribs without any type of chili powder or other "hot" spices?


----------



## bluewhisper (May 31, 2017)

Oh yes you can. Look around, there are many completely mild peppers that still deliver a rich flavor. People here will refer to SPOG which is Salt, Pepper, Onion and Garlic. Just omit the pepper and add what ever you like, maybe add some aromatics like cumin, coriander, sage, etc. You control the salt content.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 1, 2017)

Webmaster Jeff sells a great rib rub recipe here. I've tried it, and I do not find it too spicy, but of course you can omit anything you think is too hot.

https://order.smoking-meat.com/collections/recipes/products/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe


----------



## joe black (Jun 1, 2017)

I absolutely cannot say enough about Jeffs recipes.  They are great and very user friendly.  If the taste is not exactly what you prefer, then just tweak it to suit your specific taste.  My family and friends like a little less heat and a little more sweet.  No problem, just a few minor adjustments and we love it.  It still has the overall basics and taste.  It's great.    Thumbs Up


----------



## joe cossack (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone


----------



## jake0531 (Jun 1, 2017)

@SmokinAl has the best rub around I've made so far. I haven't tried Jeff's but people rave about it. Al's is simple and has great flavor. My wife couldn't handle spicy food at all during her pregnancy, but yet she could handle anything I made with his rub no problem.


----------

